# emule per liunx

## inspiron

Esiste una versione ottimizzata per fastweb che gira su linux?

----------

## !equilibrium

è una domanda alquanto strana, in che senso "ottimizzata" per fastweb? fastweb non è abbastanza veloce?   :Confused: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Se intendi ... la versione per linux di Emule-Adunanza ... allora hai due possibilita:

o usi Wine e la versione per windows ... oppure scarichi AMule ... applichi la patch che puoi trovare sul forum Adunanza e lo installi.

AMule però non ha ancora un pieno supporto per Kad

@DarkAngel76

una community di Fastweb ha fatto una mod di Emule per ottimizzare l'Uso della fibra ottica tra gli utenti Fastweb ... dato che un utente fastweb sui server esterni risulta LowId (essendo nattato e non avendo un Ip pubblico). Ultimamente gli utenti Linux di quel forum ... si sono rotti di usare Wine e hanno deciso di Moddare Amule.

----------

## oRDeX

Io per qualche tempo ho usato amule senza problemi..è il clone quasi perfetto di emule   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## unz

metti su sto a-mulo [adunanza] e ti dimenticherai dell'e-mulo  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Anche io consiglio amule. Comunque esiste anche (per linux) xmule ed lmule

----------

## inspiron

ma quale di queste versioni supporta la rete kadu?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ma quale di queste versioni supporta la rete kadu?

 

Non so nemmeno cosa si ma penso che quello che si avvicina di piu' sia amule

----------

## fctk

non vorrei dire una ca***ta ma lo sviluppo che ha avuto amule in questi ultimi tempi è incomparabilmente maggiore di qualunque altro suo simile (xmule, lmule ecc...)... quindi la scelta non puo' che essere una IMHO

----------

## gutter

 *fctk wrote:*   

> non vorrei dire una ca***ta ma lo sviluppo che ha avuto amule in questi ultimi tempi è incomparabilmente maggiore di qualunque altro suo simile (xmule, lmule ecc...)... quindi la scelta non puo' che essere una IMHO

 

Si effetivamente sembra attualmente il migliore sw in questo campo.

----------

## khelidan1980

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   ma quale di queste versioni supporta la rete kadu? 
> 
> Non so nemmeno cosa si ma penso che quello che si avvicina di piu' sia amule

 

Dovrebbe essere la rete serverless....  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

usate lopster non smetterò mai di dirlo.. + veloce meno code non esistono crediti ed è molto + veloce (picco su una 4 mb 428 kbsec)

i server li trovate su lopster.it anche dedicati fastweb

----------

## Rulez

 *koma wrote:*   

> usate lopster non smetterò mai di dirlo.. + veloce meno code non esistono crediti ed è molto + veloce (picco su una 4 mb 428 kbsec)
> 
> i server li trovate su lopster.it anche dedicati fastweb

 

Up   :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## unz

esempio pratico -> http://unzsnu.altervista.org/immagini/amule.png

poi fate voi  :Smile: 

----------

## inspiron

cmq KADU e una rete fastweb serverless di emule adunanza, una versione di emule ottimizzata x connessioni fastweb che gira sotto windows....

----------

## Neomubumba

Ciao a tutti!

Amule tuttora (sia la versione ufficiale che le altre mod, a quanto ne so) non supporta la rete kad (che sta per kademilia, appunto una rete serverless) ma hanno fatto precisare sul sito di amule che è in progetto di implementare questa funzionalità nelle prossime release. Per quanto riguarda fastweb (visto che lo uso), ci sono appunto due possibilità riguardo a eMule/aMule. Una è appunto è usare eMule AdnzA emulato da wine (sul sito http://www.adunanza.net nella sezione linux/software c'è scritto appunto come va' installato. Questa soluzione però comporta un consuma di memoria altissimo ed inoltre dopo diverse ore che lo si lascia acceso, c'è un alto rischio (quasi sempre) che si impalli il software in questione. Alcune potenzialità di eMule AdnzA non si riescono ad usare emulandolo (non si può attivare l'identificazione sicura ed è difficilissimo, anzi penso impossibile, dividere in categorie i download.

La seconda opzione è appunto quella di scaricare il sorgente di aMule-2.0.0-rc7 e patcharlo con le patch che ha messo a disposizione gnucco. Eventualmente si può fare anche l'ebuild (una persona sul forum ha postato i comandi ma io ho avuto dei problemi). Comunque, per esperienza personale visto che lo uso, vi assicuro che funziona (e non ciuccia così tanta memoria ezssendo nativo per Linux) e scarica veramente a velocità che neanche con eMule_AdnzA riusciva prima ad ottenere (neanche quando non emulato su piattaforma Winzozz). Il motivo di tale miglioramento? Mi è stato detto, e ci credo fermamente, che il principale motivo di tale comportamento è che la infrastruttura di Linux, e in generale gli Unix* quindi, sulle reti è mille volte meglio e quindi ne trae giovamento anche il software....

Tutto questo ovviamento IMHO!!!

Spero di essere stato d'aiuto e di non aver offeso nessuno

----------

## inspiron

 *Neomubumba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La seconda opzione è appunto quella di scaricare il sorgente di aMule-2.0.0-rc7 e patcharlo con le patch che ha messo a disposizione gnucco. Eventualmente si può fare anche l'ebuild (una persona sul forum ha postato i comandi ma io ho avuto dei problemi).
> 
> 

 

molto utile....grazie...

Doe si trova la patch di gnucco?

dove si trvoavano i comandi postati sul forum?

grazie

----------

## Neomubumba

Allora: i comandi per patchare il sorgente li trovi direttamente sul forum di adunanza nella sezione linux (amule-2.0.0rc7).

Se hai bisogno d'aiuto chiedi pure. Comunque vi riposto i passaggi da fare.

Per installare aMule-adu (versione ottimizzato di amule per utenti fasweb, versione ancora beta in testing e non rilasciata ufficialmente da nessuno):

1. scaricarsi i sorgenti di amule-2.0.0rc7 dal sito http://www.amule.org

2. scompattare l'archivio tar.gz (o tar.bz2) scaricato con tar -xzf nomearchivio.tar.gz (o con le opzioni -xjf se archivio di tipo tar.bz2)

3. scaricare la patch amule-adunanza-2.0.0rc7-adu3.2.diff tramite un software di p2p (per quelli che non riusciranno a scaricarsi tale patch, io posso spedirvela).

link: ed2k://|file|amule-adunanza-2.0.0rc7-adu3.2.diff|321197|B8ECD4C8947CD70BCF338DF2CC5EDAD1|/

4. (opzionale) se si desiderano delle icone più carine di quelle di default di amule, piedamaro (un utente di http://www.adunanza.net) a messo a disposizione una patch per cambiare le icone (vai qui per avere uno screenshot del tipo di icone)

link: ed2k://|file|amule-2.0.0rc7-icons.patch|721224|2A17EAEEA93BC62A27997F6C89C66D35|/

5. copiare le patch dentro alla cartella di aMule (quella che è stata creata quando avete scompattato l'archivio). Entrare nella cartella e dare patch -p1 < amule-adunanza-2.0.0rc7-adu3.2.diff.

Ripetere poi la stessa operazione con la patch delle icone (se desiderate metterla)

6. A questo punto dovete decidere se volete creare l'ebuild o installarlo da sorgente. Io ho avuto dei problemi ad installarlo come ebuild mentre da sorgente mi va tutto liscio e funziona bene. Da sorgente dovrete dare questi comandi (come ogni installazione classica) ./configure, make e dopo essere diventati root con su dare un make install.

Per costruire l'ebuild dovrete fare questo.

7. Rinominate la cartella dei sorgenti da aMule-2.0.0rc7 a aMule-adu-2.0.0rc7. Trasformare la cartella coi sorgenti patchati in un archivio tar.bz2. Uscire dalla cartella e dare questo comando: tar -cjf aMule-adu-2.0.0rc7.tar.bz2 aMule-adu-2.0.0rc7/.

Copiare l'archivio creato in /usr/portage/distfiles.

8. Se non avete nel vostro make.conf aggiungete questo PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

9. create le cartelle /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule-adu. E poi copiate nell'ultima l'ebuild per amule-2.0.0_rc7 (/usr/portage/net-p2p/amule/amule-2.0.0_rc7.ebuild) rinominato in amule-adu-2.0.0_rc7.ebuild.

10. create il digest con: ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule-adu/amule-adu-2.0.0_rc7.ebuild digest

11. fate l'emerge di amule-adu con: emerge -v amule-adu tenendo conto che il pacchetto è mascherato e quindi dovrete aggiungerlo al file /etc/portage/package.keywords.

Si ringraziano i seguenti utenti sbriglie, gnucco e piedamaro, che senza di loro tutto ciò non sarebbe stato possibile

----------

## Sbriglie

Beh, Sbriglie sono io, ovviamente. Ci si vede anche qui... Comunque la costruzione dell'ebuild è farraginosa, sarebbe meglio chiaramente inserire la patch nell'ebuild, ma non so come si faccia.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Neomubumba

Ovviamente tutti i meriti vanno dati a Sbriglie. Io ho solamente riportato le istruzioni che mi ha dato.  :Smile: 

----------

## inspiron

 *Neomubumba wrote:*   

> Allora: i comandi per patchare il sorgente li trovi direttamente sul forum di adunanza nella sezione linux (amule-2.0.0rc7).
> 
> Se hai bisogno d'aiuto chiedi pure. Comunque vi riposto i passaggi da fare.
> 
> Per installare aMule-adu (versione ottimizzato di amule per utenti fasweb, versione ancora beta in testing e non rilasciata ufficialmente da nessuno):
> ...

 

Accetto la tua offerta di aiuto...  :Laughing: 

potresti mandarmi la patch di adunanza e,in caso,quella per le icone?

grazie

dimmi te dove e come in caso

ciao

----------

## Neomubumba

Purtroppo non posso spedirtela come pm perchè è troppo lunga. Dammi magari una mail tramite pm che te la spedisco li

----------

## unz

già che siete lì a compilare a manazza ... compilatevi le wxGTK 2.5.3, je date nel config gtk2, e poi quando compilate l'amulo fate lo stesso ... ne vale la pena  :Wink: 

----------

## inspiron

 *unz wrote:*   

> già che siete lì a compilare a manazza ... compilatevi le wxGTK 2.5.3, je date nel config gtk2, e poi quando compilate l'amulo fate lo stesso ... ne vale la pena 

 

cosa?

----------

## drakkan

io invece ho avuto qualche problemino con i vari muli:

ho provato prima amule e poi xmule e mi sono sembrati lenti, inoltre quando navigo (nella mia lan casalinga uso squid) e contemporaneamente scarico ho un messaggio da squid del tipo:

no buffer space available

e non riesco a visualizzare le pagine

domenica scorsa ho installato mldonkey e oggi mi sono ritrovato circa 5 Gb di file, il mio pirelli usb ha lavorato davvero tanto questa settimana !!!   :Very Happy: 

nessun altro usa mldonkey e kmldonkey come interfaccia?

----------

## croot

sono un po' OT, ma volevo sapere sul piano della sicurezza il p2p non è poco sicuro ? and..

voi usate p2p dal pc che usate abitualmente ?

Ciao.

----------

## koma

il giorno che mi arresteranno perchè ho mp3 video e divx sinceramente gli riderò in faccia perchè non sarò altro che un esempio per gli altri.

Comunque chiudo qui la discussione diventerebbe un flame socio-politico.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]Soprattutto evitiamo certi discorsi su un server locato in america[/MOD]

----------

## inspiron

ti ho mandato un mp..o pm.. :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## inspiron

ho fatto quello che c'era scritto dal punto 1 al punto 6 della guida...

ma ora dove me l'ha installato e come lo faccio partire?

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Se parli della guida di "adunanza" ... i punti sono 11 .... poi lo dovrai emergere

----------

## inspiron

mi potete postare la linea che va aggiunta a package.keywords?

grazie

----------

## inspiron

io ho messo : net-p2p/amule-2.0.0_rc7 ~86.

ma quando vado a fare l'emerge mi dice:

```

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: net-p2p/amule-adu-2.0.0_rc7

```

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Ho provato (sotto AMD64) ad "emergere" amule, dopo aver opportunamente systemato /etc/portage/package.keywords. Mi dice quanto segue:

```

 * Compiling amule against wxGTK2 2.4.x is not supported.

 * You can upgrade wxGTK to development snapshot 2.5.*

 * but this will break other applications, or emerge amule

 * with USE="-gtk2 -unicode".

```

Visto che non mi andava molto di creare problemi ad altre applicazioni che utilizzano wxGTK e nemmeno di rinunciare a compilare con GTK2 e Unicode, ho fatto da me scaricato il pacchetto originale di www.amule.org. Funziona alla grande!  :Smile: 

Michele.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ti bastava compilare le wxGTK 2.5 e non dovresti avere problemi

----------

## inspiron

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> Ciao!
> 
> Ho provato (sotto AMD64) ad "emergere" amule, dopo aver opportunamente systemato /etc/portage/package.keywords. Mi dice quanto segue:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

cpome hai sistemato package.keywords? che linea bisogna aggiungere?

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cpome hai sistemato package.keywords? che linea bisogna aggiungere?

 

Ho aggiunto questa:

```

net-p2p/amule ~amd64

```

A presto, Michele.

----------

## inspiron

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> Ciao!
> 
> Ho provato (sotto AMD64) ad "emergere" amule, dopo aver opportunamente systemato /etc/portage/package.keywords. Mi dice quanto segue:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

a me ha dato piu o meno lo stesso errore....

Cosa sono gtk2 e unicode?

come faccio ad installare l'ebuild di amule-adu con questi due parametri?

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a me ha dato piu o meno lo stesso errore....
> 
> Cosa sono gtk2 e unicode?
> ...

 

GTK2 è la versione 2.x delle librerie GTK, cioè quelle con cui viene creata e gestita l'interfaccia di aMule.

Unicode è il set di caratteri "unico" che dovrebbe sostituire tutti quelli locali prima o poi. Qui trovi qualche informazione in più.

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come faccio ad installare l'ebuild di amule-adu con questi due parametri?

 

Penso così:

```

USE="-gtk2 -unicode" emerge amule

```

A presto, Michele.

----------

## inspiron

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *inspiron wrote:*   
> 
> a me ha dato piu o meno lo stesso errore....
> ...

 

ma se faccio USE="-gtk2 -unicode" non mi dovrebbe fare l'emerge senza quelle due flag?

----------

## unz

esatto, togli il -, ma fai solo con gtk2 ... con unicode poi potrebbero saltare fuori impicci con l'icona nel pannello di notifica

----------

## inspiron

ho installato le wxGTK2.5 ....

ma quando provo a emergere amule-adu prova ancora a farlo con le 2.4...

come mai?

----------

## inspiron

cmq non vorrei rinunciare alle wxGTK2....

----------

## GhePeU

qui c'è un ebuild modificato per funzionare con le wxGTK 2.5.3 e la nuova eclass

tra l'altro, le wxGK adesso sono slotted, quindi si possono avere contemporaneamente le 2.4 e le 2.5, eliminando i problemi di compatibilità, peccato per l'hard-mask che spero venga tolto presto, se qualcuno di voi riesce a compilare le 2.5.3 senza problemi con l'use opengl attivata lo segnali nel bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=71036

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> qui c'è un ebuild modificato per funzionare con le wxGTK 2.5.3 e la nuova eclass

 

Ottimo quando avro' un attimo di tempo lo provo

----------

## bigliasfera

ehm per chiarire nn c'e' bisogno di patchare amule :

uso amule sotto linux con i server adunanza .

Sono utente fastweb e mi e bastato inserire alla voce server di amule solo ilserver adunanza con il suo ip e la porta copiato pari pari dal mulo di win e il tutto va a palla  need for speed 2 1.2 giga scaricato in 30/40 minuti....

----------

## Kind_of_blue

per chiarire ... se non patchi amule ... gli altri client di adunanza ti vedono come "foreign" e avrai priorità davvero bassa nelle code di costoro ... per non parlare della banda, riservata solo in piccole parti ai "foreign clients" nella mod di adunanza .

edito:

la maggior parte degli utenti adunanza oltretutto non è loggata sui server interni ... ma di solito su razorbak, perche con Kad hanno piu benefici a stare con LowID su un server esterno che con HighID sun uno interno.

----------

## bigliasfera

sara' pur vero quello ke dici ma con la mia scappatoia fatta in due o tre secondi scarico a palla..... Anke se nn e' un problema sotto fastweb kon la mia cara gentoo qualsiasi cosa persino i bit torrent vanno a palla..........mai visti problemi di code ne altro da ormai tre anni ke sono "agganciato" a fastweb......

----------

## bigliasfera

[quote="Kind_of_blue"]per chiarire ...  avrai priorità davvero bassa nelle code di costoro ... per non parlare della banda, 

aggiungo : sei sicuro di cio ke dici???

----------

## faber

cmq non capisco per quale stracavolo di motivo non possano mettere una patch da 300k su un sito sempre accessibile ma debbano farla girare solo via p2p. Sono in coda da tre quarti d'ora da due fonti.. sono proprio stupidi.. mah.

----------

## unz

faber, dacci te lo spazio web  :Wink: 

ah, naturalmente deve essere nella rete interna ...

cmq ho messo la patch in powershare  :Wink: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

[quote="bigliasfera"] *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> per chiarire ...  avrai priorità davvero bassa nelle code di costoro ... per non parlare della banda, 
> 
> aggiungo : sei sicuro di cio ke dici???

 

Si sono sicuro ... la mod Adu di emule è fatta per dare priorità alle alltre mod Adu ... l'applicazione del diff a aMule ... lo fa semplicemente identificare come una Mod Adu ... basta che guardi il codice nel file diff (è in C ... ma molto commentato).

Comunque ci sono tutte le spiegazioni a riguardo sul forum adunanza (c'è un'area apposta)

----------

## GhePeU

a me non dispiacerebbe la patch con le icone, ma non ci sono fonti da 3 giorni

non è che qualcuno che è registrato può chiedere all'autore di proporla sul sito di amule? le icone di adesso non sono il massimo, e sul tema che uso io (gorilla) stonano parecchio

----------

## bigliasfera

faber mi ha passato la versione pachata differenze dal mio espediente nn ne vedo e nn capisco perke mi da high id  sia con patch ke senza...andare veloce mi andava anke prima .... be ri-ringrazio faber per il .tgz...  :Very Happy: 

----------

